# Surprise



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

Took the girl out to catch some ladyfish and spanish. Had her casting a gotcha off the back of my outback and next thing I know her drag is peeling off. Turns out it was a 36 inch red. Pretty awesome surprise!!! Was fishing the surf inside the first sandbar. We had about a 6 foot shark swim underneath us which freaked her out. Still landed the fish and think she might be hooked.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Now that's a nice catch.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet. And the fish aint bad either.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Quite nice fish. Too bad my fishing trip to Pickens yesterday wasn't warm enough for bikinis, cause I would of loved to see a few of the girls I met there in them  haha


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

thats a silver redfish man with no spot its gorgeouss lol


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

SpeckWrecker said:


> thats a silver redfish man with no spot its gorgeouss lol


Speck, seriously, you might fish too much! Nice catch!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I am hooked


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sweet catch:thumbsup: I took the wife Sat. it was quite windy but she managed to catch her first two pompano just barely legal but, to that smile CONGRATES


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Speck, seriously, you might fish too much! Nice catch!


why u say tht lastcast?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

SpeckWrecker said:


> why u say tht lastcast?


My guess is because you thought the fish was gorgeous and didn't comment on the girl in the bikini at all.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

im not aloud too haha


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I woulda wore my bikini, but a 46" thong bottom can get pretty uncomfortable in a kayak, on the shore, in the mens room, in a pick-up, in a restaurant, etc......
Plus I woulda had to wear my 56EEEE bikini top in camo green, and then also my size 14D beach sandels, because I can't stand going barefoot, cause I can't see my toes...


----------

